# Amplificador con LM1036 y STK4162II



## kiljaeded (Jun 24, 2009)

Que tal gente, les comento que termine de armar el este amplificador y los resultados fueron excelentes, gran calidad de sonido y un control de tonos muy bueno.

Les comento que el control de todos esta echo en base a un lm1036, que posee control de Agudos, graves, volumen y balance, mientras que el amplificador esta echo en base a un STK4162II, con el cual se logra un sonido limpio y claro.

Les dejo algunas fotitos del amplificador y el brd de eagle por si alguien lo quiere armar.

NOTA: No podia subir las imagenes al foro asique lo subi a imageshawk, espero que les guste

http://img231.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=1000999q.jpg




			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> Edité tu mensaje para incluir los thumbs de las imágenes. No las podés subir al foro porque son demasaido grandes. Si las querés poner acá tenés que achicarlas hasta que alcancen los 400kB como máximo; si querés  editá este post para sacar este comentario.


----------



## junit (Dic 21, 2010)

Con *QUE* programa se abre esto?


----------



## electroconico (Dic 21, 2010)

eagle cadsoft

Es free!!

Saludos navideños!!


----------



## peritomoreno (Dic 22, 2010)

Muy bueno...de que potencia es?Slds





electroconico dijo:


> eagle cadsoft
> 
> Es free!!
> 
> Saludos navideños!!


----------

